# Cheer up.



## Daisy (Mar 14, 2011)

There are so many people who play golf well.I know everyone wants to make it .To yell you the truth,I think it is not so easy.Here I want to collect some information about it as much as I can .So,if you have some tips,I strongly suggest you should jion me .I firmly balieve you can get much joy and some useful .
And of course,if you have any problem.you also can tell us.:headbang::dunno:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

There's is lots of great information on the golf swing on this forum Daisy. Feel free to ask any questions about the golf swing. You are sure to find the best advice here.

Cheers.


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

KrudlerAce said:


> There's is lots of great information on the golf swing on this forum Daisy. Feel free to ask any questions about the golf swing. You are sure to find the best advice here.
> 
> Cheers.


 Thank you ，can you tell me how to swing well ，you know,swinging is very important.I hope you can give me some advice .Thank in advance.


----------

